# my abby baby



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Banded, or pied that happened to look that way?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Those little chubsters are adorable!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Frizzle said:


> Banded, or pied that happened to look that way?


the banded are poor dutch


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the one on the far left :love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are very attractive and those fat tales are a great sign.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> they are very attractive and those fat tales are a great sign.


thank you


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------

